# New Gameboy Flash Cart



## Todderbert (Nov 14, 2009)

I found this and thought I would share.  This looks awesome if your into retro gaming on older units.





http://gameboydev.org/


----------



## raulpica (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome. I'd love to get one. Obviously it should have a good compatibility


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 14, 2009)

I might get one of those. If I did, I'd buy another GBC off eBay and put a backlight mod in


----------



## legendofphil (Nov 15, 2009)

I still have a 128Mbit and a 256Mbit F2A cart with the GB converter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Though I can't remember where I put them or my GBA SP for that matter.


----------



## gameguy95 (May 4, 2010)

Holy Shit!!!! $65!!! i may want a GBÂ cart but there is absolutely no way i am paying $65 for that!!!


----------



## DeMoN (May 4, 2010)

It looks awesome especially the clear case and red PCB, and it has a built-in LED (just like the DS-X). 
The one on the website doesn't look like it has a SD slot though.


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 4, 2010)

it doesn't, he actually just copied the GPL'ed design of two polish students and refuses to release his modifications.


----------



## Spikey (May 4, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> Holy Shit!!!! $65!!! i may want a GB© cart but there is absolutely no way i am paying $65 for that!!!


What are you talking about? That's a fantastic, cheap, price. You must just be spoiled by the retardedly cheap prices of DS flashcarts. Which are way TOO cheap.


----------



## Advi (May 4, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> Holy Shit!!!! $65!!! i may want a GB© cart but there is absolutely no way i am paying $65 for that!!!


If there is less quantity of something available, then the price goes up, that's economics 101. And flashcart hardware is pretty much mainstream anymore. I actually know a guy IRL who visits the site here at school for technical help.


----------



## thaddius (May 4, 2010)

Anyone know the MB\Mb capacity of this thing?


----------



## WildWon (May 4, 2010)

I wonder if there will be a GBA emulator available for it? 

HAH, I KILL ME! [/alf]

Honestly, this looks half cool, and i understand its purpose, but it seems like too much too late. Unless there's some killer homebrew chiptune editors/trackers available for GB... THAT would be rad.


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Unless there's some killer homebrew chiptune editors/trackers available for GB... THAT would be rad.


And that's why most of those flashcards are made nowadays, trackers like LSDJ or nanoloop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Here's a LSDJ example:


----------



## Freudian Lemur (May 4, 2010)

__NO POST__


----------



## eyeball226 (May 4, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> It looks awesome especially the clear case and red PCB, and it has a built-in LED (just like the DS-X).
> The one on the website doesn't look like it has a SD slot though.



That's because it doesn't have an SD slot. This is a flash cart, not an SD card adaptor like all of those so called 'DS flashcarts'.


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2010)

eyeball226 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is that the prototype PCB posted in the OP features an SD slot.


----------



## eyeball226 (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, yes you're right. Sorry, didn't see that.


----------



## thaddius (May 4, 2010)

thaddius said:
			
		

> Anyone know the MB\Mb capacity of this thing?


I e-mailed them and they told me it's 32MB of flash and 128k of RAM. Also they'll guarantee it for 6 months after the purchase.


----------



## mechagouki (May 4, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> Holy Shit!!!! $65!!! i may want a GB© cart but there is absolutely no way i am paying $65 for that!!!



I think it's a good deal, It always bothered me that I couldn't play GB/GBC games off my G6 Flash without using Goomba (cause of the voltage problem). The price is really not high, my G6 Flash 4G and Passcard 3 cost like $100 less than 4 years ago.


----------



## thaddius (May 4, 2010)

It is totally worth it.

It's ½ the price I paid for my Dr. GB w\ linker.

I ordered one. You should too.


----------



## mechagouki (May 4, 2010)

There's this too, a little bit cheaper: Smart Boy


----------



## WildWon (May 4, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, right lol. And that is effing hot.

I should really find some good bit trackers for DS and/or PSP. That would be a constructive use of time whilst taking a poo. Right now i'm replaying through Castlevania SotN on popsloader. 

Hmm... well THAT info wasn't really needed.


----------



## jalaneme (May 4, 2010)

meh, i will continue to use masterboy on my psp, it's completely free and has drag and drop too.


----------



## thaddius (Jun 2, 2010)

Balls. I ordered one on May 4th, like I said, and the guy won't respond to my e-mails now.

Did anyone else order one of these or was it some kind of scam?


----------

